# Roscoff Wine Trip



## Firefly (23 Aug 2006)

Hi,

Heading to Roscoff for a wine trip next month over a weekend. Have heard about the Wine & Beer Supermarket..has anyone gone here or recommend somewhere else in Roscoff?

Will be buying about 200 bottles  , mainly red with some whites & champagnes.

Firefly


----------



## Leo (23 Aug 2006)

Did that a few years ago, some great value to be had. I'd recommend taking a look at their sites and picking out the bulk of what you want before you go. Most of them will let you sample before you buy which is handy when tempted by something you're not familiar with. Most will allow you to pre-order and will have it waiting for you, saving you time.

Take a look at: Wine Beer Supermarket, Wine Centre, or [broken link removed]. 

Another thing, 200 bottles weighs a considerable amount, make sure whatever you're driving can take it.
Leo


----------



## HighFlier (23 Aug 2006)

Go outside the port if you have time.....sometimes better value. Over the years I have found the cheapest place to buy is the large supermarkets Auchan, Carrefour etc. They cater for the locals and the big warehouses at the port cater for the Paddies and Brits who are dazzled by the cheaper prices than at home and look no further.


----------



## jem (24 Aug 2006)

there are quite a few treads on this if you look.


----------



## babaduck (24 Aug 2006)

I'm off there on hols in 3 weeks & my parents recommend [broken link removed] as a good place to get some decent "unknown" wines - they also are great with tastings. Unfortunately there's no Auchan in Brittany, the closest is Cherbourg, but you should indeed check out Geant and Carrefour - I always end up buying a heap of local French stuff there and the beer tends to be cheaper here than in the wine shops. Also can recommend supermarket wine in box...


----------



## Gmidas (24 Aug 2006)

Have done the booze cruise for years and have always found the wine center very good - family run and they give discounts


----------



## gauloise (24 Aug 2006)

For what it's worth I think that by going on one of these trips you will miss out on the whole French experience ie visiting the domaine where the wine is produced,getting a feel for the local culture etc.. For a few hundred euro extra you could travel down the Loire Valley and sample the Tourraine and Gamay or perhaps even further south and tast a few good Bordeaux in beautiful surroundings and tie it all in with a lovely holiday.


----------



## Firefly (25 Aug 2006)

Hi Gauloise, totally agree with your advice but have been to France about 12 times and have stayed everywhere from Royan to the Med and even to Bourg en Bresse where some excellent Borgogne can be had for a steal. However, this trip is just about stocking up for the long winter. 

Thanks for all your advice...can't wait!!


----------

